# Many problems building world



## cr0hn (May 22, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I'm running 9.1-RELEASE and I'm trying to compile world but I can't because I have many errors. I got the source code from subversion, my last checkout was today, I tested with branches: STABLE, RELEASE 9.1, RELEASE 9.0 and CURRENT. I can't compile with any of them.

To discard problems I tried to build into four different, and freshly installed, machines (all virtualized) that previously was compiled without problems: Virtualbox (selecting FreeBSD and FreeBSD 64), Parallels and XenServer. 

I tried using an empty src.conf and a make.conf with only the variable CPUTYPE?=core2, to discard errors.

I would appreciate those who help me. I don't know more to try.

Specific compilation problems:

vdso.h


```
/usr/src_stable/lib/libc/amd64/sys/__vdso_gettc.c:32:10: fatal error: 'sys/vdso.h' file not found
```

The complete trace of this error is in:  http://hastebin.com/tivapoyiwo.md

I fixed this fail doing `ln -s /usr/src_stable/sys/x86/include/vdso.h /usr/src_stable/lib/libc/amd64/sys/vdso.h`
white
vdso.h (other)


```
/usr/src_stable/lib/libc/amd64/sys/__vdso_gettc.c:37:31: warning: declaration of 'struct vdso_timehands' will not be visible outside of this function [-Wvisibility]
```

The complete trace of this error is in: http://hastebin.com/gipujotuja.lua
white
pciconf


```
rm -f .depend
CC='clang' mkdep -f .depend -a     -std=gnu99   pciconf.c cap.c err.c
pciconf.c:49:10: fatal error: 'pcireg.h' file not found
#include "pcireg.h"
```

The complete trace of this error is in: http://pastebin.com/1h7QfL67
white
libclanganalysis


```
===> lib/clang/libclanganalysis (depend)
```

The complete trace of this error is in: pastebin.com/ceLeCR1D
white
crypt.x

The error says: 
	
	



```
... don't know how to make rpcsvc/crypt.x.
```

I have not a trace for this error, but I found a trace with the same problem: 
http://trecko1234.appspot.com/pastebin.com/05K5cRuR
Regards.


----------



## cr0hn (May 22, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot to write the method that I used to build the world:

I use these commands:

```
make clean cleanworld cleandir && rm -rf /usr/obj && make buildworld
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 22, 2013)

Delete /usr/src and do a fresh checkout.  I'd recommend stable/9.  Delete /usr/obj.  All those "clean" targets are pretty much a waste of time when you are building the whole world.

Don't have anything set in /etc/make.conf except CPUTYPE.

Do a buildworld.  If that fails, the problem is in the methods or the VM.  Show the exact commands used.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2013)

Also make sure you build from /usr/src/ instead of /usr/src_stable/. It should work but it's better to rule it out. Especially when you get a bunch of "file not found" errors.


----------

